# travel trailer for sale



## majekman (Apr 22, 2006)

Posting for son-in-law he has a 2004 Aljo Scout 31.5ft travel trailer with one slide has soft spot in slide out but leak was fixed.

Asking $2800.00 OBO

For more info. contact: text or call him @ (979)479-0864

Thank You for looking and God Bless.


----------

